# Looking for friends



## GareBear (Jan 22, 2016)

Hello, I am a new member on this site, I have frequented the Philippines for the last couple of years, basically 2months2, I was introduced to the Philippine culture back in 1988, I fell in love with it then, but it has taken until now that I have the opportunity to actually live there, I purchase an old Willy's Station wagon, last year, a 1963 5door model, it is a Willy's/Mitsubishi, pretty decent and I love it, it is not original unfortunately. Anyway, I am looking for expats, to form friends with common interests. I like to travel the provinces, I am single, enjoy the ladies, beaches, scuba diving, fishing, that sort of thing, I was a crane operator, building contractor, goldminer (suction dredging) Alaska and Northern California. If any of you are interested in a running buddy, lets chat. For the record, I am straight laced, I am seeking friends, because sometimes it can get boring, and safety is in numbers. I am a healthy man, and get along in most situations, I am self sufficient.


----------



## heyitspao (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi, I'll be in PH by Feb. to visit my GF for the first time. She's also live in Laguna. How long have you been living there?


----------



## GareBear (Jan 22, 2016)

I am not living there full time as of yet, just doing the back and forth thing.


----------



## heyitspao (Jan 26, 2016)

How was it? As it will be a new experience for me.


----------

